# wireless broadband



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

We live in the campo around Velez Malaga / Lake Vinuela.

We don't have a fixed phone line at all, but rely on the mobile network for calls and internet access (via a dongle).

We now need to sort out better internet access: faster speeds, more data, and the ability to run a wifi network around the house.

I've seen forum posts about wireless broadband providers - any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

generate said:


> Hi,
> 
> We live in the campo around Velez Malaga / Lake Vinuela.
> 
> ...


Once you've found a suitable provider, you only need a wireless 3G router to set up a home network, like Wireless 3G Broadband Routers: MBR624GU (costs about £41 in UK).


----------



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, Joppa,

I'd considered these routers as a way of sharing our 3G connection, but think we might get better quality/value from a wireless (is it called wimax?) broadband provider like Telitec or Iberbanda.

Just interested in people's experience or other suggestions.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

generate said:


> Thanks, Joppa,
> 
> I'd considered these routers as a way of sharing our 3G connection, but think we might get better quality/value from a wireless (is it called wimax?) broadband provider like Telitec or Iberbanda.
> 
> Just interested in people's experience or other suggestions.


We used a company called acox, altho it was only local to our town. It was a wifi thing and was great, we even had an English phone number which meant phone calls to the UK were charged at local rates. Sadly, I dont understand it all, so cant really give you anymore info than that

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

When I last used Iberbanda it was unreliable and not very fast (not fast enough for Skype for instance). It may have improved since then. 

The one you go for will probably depend upon whose antenna you can see - I believe they are line-of-site. 

We didn't use it with a wifi router but you probably can. 

Iberbanda are owned by Movistar/telefonic


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Jojo...we use Acox...they are very good aren't they. Expect you've got a landline now...very posh!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> Hi Jojo...we use Acox...they are very good aren't they. Expect you've got a landline now...very posh!


We preferred Acox, unfortunately they didnt go down as far as Benal, so we just went with telifonica cos it was already there. Shame cos Andy and Ben were lovely chaps!

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I use Iberbanda and have no problems atall- except that my signal is not always very fast.However I live out in the Campo and do not expect miracles-just very grateful for a signal-as are most people out in the Campo.Having said that people I know who use Telefonica for ADSL do not have a fast signal either.


----------



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.

Another off-forum suggestion was Broadband4Spain - anyone use them?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Watching this thread with interest

I live out in the Campo and mobile internet (i.e. with a dongle) is painful to say the least

I have just been recommended Inland Computer Services who can provide a satellite broadband system. Basically there is an install charge but then the monthly (or quarterly in their case) charges are whichever package you choose

I have sent them an email just today to enquire as we rely on our internet for business too


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> Watching this thread with interest
> 
> I live out in the Campo and mobile internet (i.e. with a dongle) is painful to say the least
> 
> ...



IMO, Acox are the best if you're fairly close to Cartama (within 20 miles of), which is their base. 

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks Jo have just sent them an email too


----------

